# Over 100 lb AMberjack Costa Rica Fishing Report



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

This was really really awesome. We got this doing a SCUBA / Spearfishing dive on my favorite bottom fishing spot. After this trip, I just bought 20 tanks and a ton of spearfishing equipment, after one trip I'm hooked! Check out this monster:
























​


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

a beast! congratulations on that donkey...can't even imagine how you got that fish up...


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

Actually we cheated a bit. This was done spearfishing, and we have a balloon that we inflate when we get tired and the balloon fights the fish! There is a little reel on the spear though so we can hold on for a ride, but this thing would've taken days to get up!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome fish. Why the need for 20 tanks? I know you can never have enough if you dive a lot but you must be doing some serious diving.


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha, that's funny. It's not just for me, I am going to start taking out groups like when we charter fish but we'll do a half scuba spearfish, half regular fishing type of deal.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

SailFishQUepos said:


> Ha, that's funny. It's not just for me, I am going to start taking out groups like when we charter fish but we'll do a half scuba spearfish, half regular fishing type of deal.


That sounds like an awesome trip. Where exactly is this?


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

We are in Quepos Costa Rica. Ever been?


----------

